# performace chip installation (help me )



## andrew_zane (May 22, 2007)

i have a new performace chip for my nissan 1991 300zx non-turbo, and im wanting to know if its possible to install it myself without actually taking it to a performance shop. the only info on the "how to" ive gotten was it plugs into the space where my stock chip is located in my "ECU" underneath the glove box/carpet on the passanger side....can anyone explain in better detail? i'd appreciate the help.

-drew


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

What sorta "chip" is this?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

andrew_zane said:


> i have a new performace chip for my nissan 1991 300zx non-turbo, and im wanting to know if its possible to install it myself without actually taking it to a performance shop. the only info on the "how to" ive gotten was it plugs into the space where my stock chip is located in my "ECU" underneath the glove box/carpet on the passanger side....can anyone explain in better detail? i'd appreciate the help.
> 
> -drew


I hope your ecu is socket-ed. If not you need to get it done. Unless you have the tools and knowledge I would not recommend that you do it yourself.


----------

